# Punky Zoé: «aujourd'hui, plus qu'hier...



## KaRiNe_Fr

... mais bien moins que demain» ! 

Je suis un peu prise de court, mais le ... y est :
belle journée d'anniversaire ensoleillée, PZ ! 

Bisettes. 

 P.S. : j'ai hésité entre conditionnel et subjonctif ici, alors je me suis abstenue...  Mais je me suis fait rappeler à l'ordre pour l'illustration !


----------



## DearPrudence

Et quelle chance avec ce beau soleil. 
Mais attention quand même sur la plage. 
Api berzdé !


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Bon anniversaire chère *Punky*!

Veuillez accepter ce bouquet de fleurs.

Besos,
Víctor


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Bonjour,

Je me joins à la fête et te souhaite un très bon anniversaire. J'apporte le gâteau.

Un beso.
Martine


----------



## mickaël

Pas très original, moi j'apporte un petit livre. Joyeux anniversaire.


----------



## carolineR

Bravo Punky ! 
Mignonne, sur cette photo  mais tu manges le gâteau de Cintia et Martine un peu salement.
Keep up the good work, Punky !


----------



## geve

Guillerette et de rose vêtue,
Pétillante telle un bijou sucré,
Parée de ton plus beau tutu,
Wishing you un merveilleux birthday !


----------



## Punky Zoé

M'ENFIN?! L'émotion m'étreint... les mots me manquent... bisous - besos à tous! 

(et en plus avec tous ces gâteaux, j'ai laaaaaargement la place de mettre toutes les bougies )


----------



## Calamitintin

Sur celui de Martine il en manque 6 dans celles qu'on voit  (oui je sais, il faut être couillon pour les avoir comptées, mais il fallait bien que qqn le fasse ).
En tout cas bon anniversaire...!!!!
++
Cal


----------



## geve

Calamitintin said:


> Sur celui de Martine il en manque 6 dans celles qu'on voit


Oui, mais alors, avec toutes celles qu'on ne voit pas, ça donnerait plutôt ça 

(NB: les miennes, c'est des bougies magiques )


----------



## Calamitintin

geve said:


> Oui, mais alors, avec toutes celles qu'on ne voit pas, ça donnerait plutôt ça
> 
> (NB: les miennes, c'est des bougies magiques )


Heu....Punky Zoé, tu nous envoies une photo qu'on puisse vérifier ?


----------



## Punky Zoé

Inutile de vous cacher pour compter ..., je vous vois!


----------



## Gévy

Joyeux anniversaire Punky Lagaffe, m'enfin!

Je me grouille, j'arrive drôlement tard.. mais... ohhhhhh, vous avez déjà tout mangé et tout bu !!! C'est bien ma veine ! Les bras m'en tombent... m...! mes cadeaux, voilà qu'ils sont tombés par terre. Bouhhhhh, snif... ils sont tout cassés, y'a plus rien !

Punky Zoé, vraiment je suis désolée, tu n'as rien de ma part, sauf de gros bisous, ceux-là, y'a rien à faire ils sont incassables !

BISOUSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS !


----------



## Kelly B

I hope it was a wonderful day! (sorry I'm late.)


----------



## Nicomon

*BON ANNIVERSAIRE ZOÉ*

Comme le lièvre de Lafontaine... je suis un peu en retard à la fête... mais pour l'occasion, je t'ai réservé cette oeuvre de ma collection spéciale. 
Bon appétit !


----------



## Punky Zoé

Mais non, mais non, vous n'êtes pas en retard, Gévy et Kelly, avec tout ce que Nicole vient d'apporter il y en a pour quatre ! Bisous.


----------



## itka

Chère Punky Zoe, tu sais que je n'ai pas encore tout découvert sur ce forum... Entre autres, comment savez-vous les dates d'anniversaire ?

Enfin, je vois que tout le monde t'a souhaité un bon anniv'... Je suppose qu'ils savent ce qu'ils font, alors tant pis, j'arrive avec un peu de retard... mais j'arrive ! 

Je te souhaite donc 364 jours d'excellents non-anniversaires ! ...Et ceci sera, bien entendu renouvelé tous les jours !


http://


----------



## Punky Zoé

T'as bien fait d'apporter le champagne Itka, parce que les autres n'ont rien laissé, pas une miette, pas une goutte de quoi que ce soit.


----------

